# Reel Wings recall notice



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I saw this on another site, so just passing the info along:

_As many of you are aware, we are a new company and mass producing the Reel Wings Decoy has added many new challenges. We are getting some justified heat on the plastic dowel breaking, this was caused from the manufacturer sending us a defective batch of brittle product and we have now replaced the plastic with an aluminum dowel system. Our design department is working on a carbon fiber system also.

We want anyone who purchased a plastic dowel system that broke to know, they may return them to us for a New aluminum dowel Reel Wings decoy. 
Defective decoys can be mailed to:

Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc. 
1122 Main Ave
Fargo ND 58103

Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc._


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

We returned our decoys to this company over a month ago and we have not heard anything from them yet. Has any one got there new decoys in return yet. I am sure that they are probably just flooded with returns and behind in there orders, Also are the new modified decoys any better then the original ones. I hope so because the originals only lasted a couple of hunts .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I tried mine out in the yard several times and it worked. Then on the very first hunt when I tried to launch it, it would just fold and fall to the ground. I got so :******: I jumped on the thing and ripped it in 1,000 pieces. Then I had to pick it all up. In the process I got tangled up in the line. It was at that point I decided I won't ever fall for a gimik like that again. Good luck to the guys that sent them back!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So did you buy more PC? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb: :lol: :lol:

A thousand pieces!! Classic image.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We bought one that was supposed to be a Juvie Blue. It would only stay in the air for a few seconds and from a distance it looked like a blue paper plate floating in the air. On the last day of our trip last spring we flew him one last time and gave that poor little fella a 3 gun salute. It was so worth the $25 we paid for it. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> It was at that point I decided I won't ever fall for a gimik like that again. !


PC hit the nail right on the head!! The biggest joke in waterfowling history!!!!!!!!

If Nodak had a "waterfowling worst gimics" list, the Reel Wings would rank right at the top of the list....

:evil:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

i wouldn't waste my time with the recall. You are much better off just throwing a match to them in my opinion


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey P.C. when you tell your little story about ripping it up all I can see in my mind is RADAR O'Rielly going ballistic on a piece of stryrofoam, I am sure you must have been by yourself at the time as there might have been pics otherwise.

Realwing decoy $19.99 plus shipping and handeling,other decoys $3000.00, blind $300.00, guns $1500.00, ammo $25.00/box, Radar O'Rielly going ballistic in the middle of a field in ND = totally priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks you guys now I know not tobuy one of those things.

Later J.D.


----------

